# Wifi instability for QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter



## Endermen1094 (Dec 6, 2021)

I have checked for forms about the issue that is sometimes wifi will not show up from within networkmanager and it is stable on Linux  here is reverent parts of dmesg

```
ath0: ath_rate_tx_complete: ts_rate=27 ts_finaltsi=0, final_rix=0
ath0: bad series0 hwrate 0x1b, tries 1 ts_status 0x0
```
but it spits it out multiple times


----------

